# Looking for 90-125cc ATV



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to buy a good used ATV for my son. Anyone have a line on one?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

As a side note, if your son is under the age of 16 years old, do not forget to get him ORV certified before you allow him to ride [ law in Michigan ]..I would not want him to get started off on the wrong foot of the law.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

check craigslist jackson ann arbor or grand rapids. plenty of them.

http://jxn.craigslist.org/
http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/
http://lansing.craigslist.org/
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I will check Craigs list today. I appreciate it.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Honda TRX 90cc
Chelsea area, email me if interested 
[email protected]


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> As a side note, if your son is under the age of 16 years old, do not forget to get him ORV certified before you allow him to ride [ law in Michigan ]..I would not want him to get started off on the wrong foot of the law.


 
Also depending on the age of your son. A 90-125cc maybe to big for him. At least by the definition of the law.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Also depending on the age of your son. A 90-125cc maybe to big for him. At least by the definition of the law.
END QUOTE*

Michigan has NO LAW in place that dictates what size engine our kids must ride, based on their age. 

The age/cc recommendation stickers on the ATVs are what the Dealerships must follow when selling the ATV.

Currently, in Michigan, no youth under the age of 12 may operate an ATV on Michigans designated trail system. Once they are 12 years old, they may operate ANY SIZE engine ATV as long as they have in their possession, a valid ORV safety certifcate and are under the direct visual supervision of an adult when operating. [ we are getting ready to CHANGE this law for 2009]

ORVs have absolutely NO AGE restrictions on their use. You may operate an ORV at any age as long as you have a valid ORV safety certificate and are being watched by an adult if you are under the age of 16 years old.Call my office if you need more information [ 810-249-0398 ]


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Right, which means an 11 year old cant ride a Honda 90cc 4 wheeler on any trails.

BUT they can drive a Ford F-250 4x4 truck with an ORV sticker!!

Gotta love that law...


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

The laws here in our great state are a bit odd. Thank God they are vague enough that we ultimately are in control. Can I borrow YOUR truck to teach my son to drive?:yikes:


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

A pick-up truck, when operated on an ORV ROUTE in Michigan, is concidered an ORV [ no age restrictions on ORVS ] and would be a legal loop-hole in the law that would allow a youth at any age, to operate it, as long as said youth was being watchd by an adult and had his/her valid ORV Safety certificate in possession.

One thing to remember here is that if an adult allows a youth to operate ANY ORV/ATV that is inappropiate for the youths size, weight, level of skill, strength ect, and that youth becomes injured on this machine, that adult could be faced with Child Endangerment charges..I've had numerous parents in my safety classes that have allready been charged with this in the past.

This ATV/ORV law is old and very outdated. In fact, it goes back to 1991 and needs to be CHANGED. Look for change in 2009 as it is something we are looking to improve on.

Here's a quick look,
Currently,
Michigan has age restrictions in place that will not allow our youth under the age of 12 years old to operate their ATVs on the designated trail systems in Michigan. However, if they are operating an ORV, these same age restrictions do not apply..[ there are no age restrictions on ORVs ] 

I was asked to look at modifying this ATV age restriction and I feel that we are WAY over-due to get this done. I would like to ''lift'' that age restriction on ATV use in Michigan and go to a ''proper size/fit'' starting at the age of 6 years old.

What I had in mind was 

*AGES 6-9, 90cc or less
*AGES 10-12, 125cc or less
*AGES 13 thru 15, who takes an approved ''hands on'' training course from a PROPERLY licensed ORV Instructor [ not some COP hired by the DNR because he/she wears a badge ], would be able to operate larger ORVs, up to 350cc in size.ALL youth under 16 would have to at least complete a ORV safety education course and be under the direct visual supervision of an adult before operating anywhere in Michigan.No youth under the age of 16 may operate any ORV that was wider than 50 inches in width.

I dont think we need SUBGROUPS of ORVs here in Michigan [ ATVs and ORVs ]

These new guildlines will also help keep our kids OFF of the Rhino's,they wont be able to operate daddys 4x4 PU truck on designated Route anymore, and will keep our kids off of any ORV that is over 350cc or 50 inches in width until they reach the age of 16. [Currently, they can operate ORVs at any age]


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

Go to TSC and get one for $500. Guaranteed he won't care if it is a Honda or not.


----------

